# length of nails



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

How long should our malts' nails be? It seems like Jack and Jill have really long nails. I try to trim them often, but the quick does not seem to recede. My groomer says they're fine, but I don't agree. I'm wondering what the average length should be? I've seen big dogs with really short nails, so compared to them, Jack and Jill's nails seem so long! Should you hear their nails when they're walking on hardwood floors?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I leave my kids just a touch longer than I normally wood because they use them to go up contacts. I will occasionally close to trimming day here the nails on the kitchen floor. I trim about once a week.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

In an ideal world, no you should not hear their nails clicking on a hard wood floor. But they grow so fast it seems don't they? LOL I have to trim my two's nails weekly to avoid the 'clicking'.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I don't know if there is truly an average. Hunter's don't get trimmed because he walks a lot on concrete/pavement and he runs up and down our driveway which keeps them pretty short. We have been successful in getting his quip to recede but it's taken almost 2 years of lots of walks, little trims, and play - it didn't happen overnight


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

I actually trim Gigi's once a month when I round the hair on her feet. And I've never really payed attention to if I could hear them on hard floor or not. I don't think so though. And she doesn't walk on pavement much...


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Milo is only 15 weeks and I've only trimmed his nails once - they were long-ish.

Amber and Roxy(both pom X jack russell) have never needed their nails trimmed and they are 7 and 3. They go for 2 walks a day on concrete so it files them down. Their nails are really short.

Milo's nails will never be as short as theirs.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Well, after reading all the reviews, I went and bought the PediPaws from Bed Bath and Beyond for only $8.00. We tried it out last night. Hubby held Jack/Jill, while feeding them treats and I used the PediPaws. It's much easier than trimming and I like the fact that it files so little at a time. So we're going to keep using it a little bit each day and hopefully the quick will recede and their nails will be much shorter and smoother!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Aug 17 2009, 06:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=818926


> I don't know if there is truly an average. Hunter's don't get trimmed because he walks a lot on concrete/pavement and he runs up and down our driveway which keeps them pretty short. We have been successful in getting his quip to recede but it's taken almost 2 years of lots of walks, little trims, and play - it didn't happen overnight [/B]


yup, walking daily on the pavement does it for Ollie, too. I never have to clip his back nails. His front ones, yes. I'd say every few weeks. Same goes for YoYo. They are both clickers


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

QUOTE (drclee @ Aug 19 2009, 11:50 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=819561


> Well, after reading all the reviews, I went and bought the PediPaws from Bed Bath and Beyond for only $8.00. We tried it out last night. Hubby held Jack/Jill, while feeding them treats and I used the PediPaws. It's much easier than trimming and I like the fact that it files so little at a time. So we're going to keep using it a little bit each day and hopefully the quick will recede and their nails will be much shorter and smoother![/B]


I use the Peticure on my girls which is similar to PediPaws and I love it. I can get my girls' nails much short than with clipping and without much fear of hitting the quick.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Just wanted to share that I've had three successful days with the PediPaws. :aktion033: I learned it's much easier to use by removing the plastic cover that holds the nail files. Much messier, but a whole lot easier! I'm really happy with this product and have fewer scratches on my legs too! :chili:


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

Does the Pedipaws/Peticure work on dewclaws as well? I always have trouble trimming them. Raine absolutely refuses to let me trim hers and I need hubby to hold her very very tightly. No amount of coaxing and treats will do.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Yes. It works on their dewclaws. It's kind of tricky getting the right angle, but it's definitely do-able!


----------



## lawgirl (Jul 22, 2009)

QUOTE (drclee @ Aug 24 2009, 11:56 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=821567


> Yes. It works on their dewclaws. It's kind of tricky getting the right angle, but it's definitely do-able![/B]


I feel like such an idiot: I was carefully trying to trim Darcy's nails last night (for the first time since his grooming a month ago) and did fine on 1 nail, then snipped into the quick despite all my best efforts on the 2nd nail. He gave a little yelp and was traumatized, and no amount of treats and apologies seemed to calm him down. I switched to a nail file from my manicure bag and he only allowed me to file his back legs; the front paws are off limits despite numerous treats.

JMM and others who trim their own dog's nails: how on god's green earth did you acclimate your dog to it?

Also, for Peticure: did you buy the Petite, Elite, or Power model, and which one would you recommend?

I'm taking Darcy to a professional tomorrow, as I got really upset thinking that this little painful event may make him less trusting of me handling his nails. It's super stressful and even though I tried to comfort him, he probably picked up on my own rapid heartbeat.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I touch my dogs paws often, every day. The constant desensitization gets them over it pretty quickly. 

Be very careful with those dremel-type tools around any long hair.


----------

